
Schneier on Security: A Useful Side-Effect of Misplaced Fear - stakent
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/11/a_useful_side-e.html
======
TFrancis
"The fake bogeyman lets people avoid talking about the real issues."

Oh good. I'm glad we can avoid addressing who we actually are and can instead
continue pretending the world works the way we like. Don't get me wrong. I
think the science (there is a hypothesis) is interesting I just think honestly
discussing these kind of issues is a much better way of dealing with the real
dangers.

------
pyre
When someone is already drugging their self , it's going to be hard to prove
that someone else tried to drug them even more. Especially outside of lab
settings. People respond in different ways to varying amounts of different
drugs.

If someone wakes up they may have just had too much to drink the night before
and are jumping to conclusions about being 'drugged,' but it's just as likely
that someone did drug someone that then assumes they just drank too much.

To try and claim any sort of evidence from the number of incidences that were
reported or proven proves nothing. Rape -- in general -- is a notoriously
under-reported crime. Trying to generate some sort of scientific conclusion
based on such numbers is tenuous at best. Yes, those are the only bits of hard
data available to us, but we also know that those bits of information are not
the complete picture (and trying to complete the picture is an impossible
task).

------
ax0n
It's the new vagina dentata.

